# Buying Borla Exhaust



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is the link to the Ebay posting:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Borl...hZ019QQitemZ8058317403QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V

I am only waiting on input from you guys before punching the buy it now button. Any concerns, ideas, issues, problems, gripes about Borla? I have heard nothing but glowing recommendations about them from people I know that have built cars. Even guys that do NOT have Borla stuff speak highly of it. Let me know!


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

i had it for about a week or so now , the only thing that had me was adjusting the tips so they didnt look uneven other than that im very happy with it


----------

